# Cat running into window...???



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys... WE just moved and several nights after we were in, we heard a knocking noise every 30 secs to 1 minute in the wee hours of the morning. like 2 or 3am... Get up and its gone when I turn on the light...

Well we heard it again this AM around 5:30 so it is starting to get light then. Turns out it is a CAT outside running into the patio door. This has to stop... how do I do this... Dorn just sits there...and I can imgine him laughing his ass off at the cat outside running repeatedly in the window. I am pondering a trap...but what do I with it from there...I dont know if its stray or not. It has no collar on.

This cat runs full bore and hits the window head on...truns around...crouches down..and repeats the process until me or Krista approach the window.

So if I trap him...what do I do??


I also get a seriously funny mental picture of that pic a cat with a tennis ball helmet on..I told that to my wife this morning while we were laying in bed and we both laughed pretty good...heh


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm glad Dorn is laughing at that strange cat. Many cats will go bazonkers if they see a strange cat. Maybe it's because his home is still brand new and he doesn't feel like he needs to defend it against a threat, yet. OK, I'm finally getting around to a real suggestion: why not just leave a light on and see if that scares the cat away?

Ya know, I gotta wonder if maybe that cat used to live there -- the previous owners just dumped him someplace, or maybe he got out of his new house, and he found his way back.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

AS far as I...and the owner of the duplex knows...this is the first pet that has lived here....my home is only 3 years old at the most...

There is plenty of light also fromt he neighbors that my light dont really make a difference...It can hear me coming I think so it is gone before I get a chance to look....

I am thinking its feral as its gone just like that. There is another kitty in the neighborhood too..but that one comes up the door..talks with dorn and then goes on its way...nothing mean...I can stand by the door and watch them talk and he dont run away...

oh well..I think I will trap and take it to the humane society OR let it go on my way to work 15 miles away


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

No, Matt, don't let it go. That's not a good idea. A cat will want to return to its home territory. It won't stay where you let it out, no matter how far. So you risk either having it come back, or getting killed on the way back. Better to bring it to the Humane Society so they can assess whether it can be adopted and they can neuter/spay it.


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

Alright Tim...I only live a block away now...

On the otherside of that I just didnt wanna take his freedom...but i guess I am helping him either way huh.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, Matt, if you read my other threads you know I'm in the same boat right now except worse because one of my cats is really p.o'ed about it, and I face the same tough choices. And if this cat isn't spayed or neutered, she/he shouldn't be free to roam anyway.


----------

